# RCS install in a Bachmann Annie



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

G'Day all,

First I should like to express my thanks to Tony Walsham and Greg Elmassian for their help and support.

In this install I have largely followed Peter Thornton’s method of installation, namely a “U” shaped 2mm thick styrene piece to lift the electronics above the Bachmann electronics (I retained the chuff board to amuse the children). 









In the above picture you can see that I have mounted the RCS board toward the back of the “U” shaped board, the receiver of the 2 channel radio control is mounted to the lower top surface of the tender next to the battery compartment for the chuff circuit. The antenna wire runs around the coal opening and is mounted on foam strips as spacers. Underneath the “U” shaped board I mounted the On/Off switch and a glass fuse, I would mount the fuse on top of the board if I had to do it again but I was not sure of the room beside the battery packs. 









In this picture you can see the two battery packs of 6 x AA x 1.2v x 2450mha each, also the piece of styrene attached by more double sided foam tape that protects the ”Chuff” board from accidental shorting by the battery packs. Just under the rear deck of the tender you can see the edge of the RCS board.

I must remove the battery packs from the tender and the batteries from the battery packs for charging but that is a price that I am prepared to pay. 8.5 hours charge time gives me a max. run-time so far of 5 hours switching and medium load running.

This was a simple and quite straight forward installation of a simple and effective radio control system. Even given my health difficulties, I had no trouble making the RCS system work for me.

The first use of the install was at the Golden Spike ceremony of the B.-R.H.T. coy on the 27th of June in front of my family and friends, the system worked flawlessly, in fact my 88 year old mother was the first to operate this locomotive!!!!, that easy. 
I hope that this will help.

Tim


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim

I hope those are the correct pictures in the proper order.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim, 
Looks good.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great result Tim! 

Glad it turned out so well! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tim. 

Thanks for choosing an EVO brand R/C system.


----------



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you for the help with the pictures Steve C, no idea what happened there.

Tony you made the decision to use your system easy and if I can do it, anybody can. I hope that you approve of the installation, I know that it is not as neat as your installs but it may be a guide for others hesitating to take the step to do their own.

Thanks to every body on this forum for all the help over all the years.

Tim.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim. 
Neatness comes with plenty of practice. I have done hndreds of installs in the last 20 years. 

Apart from the fuse location, the only thng I would have done is mount the B2 ESC where I could get at the DIP switches in case I needed to finesse the operation variables. 

Enjoy the freedom of battery R/C.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

In this install I have largely followed Peter Thornton’s method of installation, 

Tim, 

Nice looking installation, but I don't think I've ever done one like that. Maybe someone else deserves the credit - or maybe it was so long ago I've forgotten!


----------



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

G'day Peter,

Yes you are correct Paul Norton of OVGRS wrote the article that I followed.

My abject apologies Paul and thankyou for such a clear and simple instalation method.

Tim


----------

